# Another Hematoma Ear... Prednisone Treatment



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

This is Niko's 2nd aural hematoma in the same ear. He has allergies and we have been battling them for years now. His ears are clean... always have been. The first hematoma we did the surgery which was expensive and my vet did a great job. His ear stood, but was a little offset. This time, I asked my vet and he said we can try and treat it with pred as many vets are doing this and having success with the ear not crinkling. Niko's ear is flopped over (lab looking), and the pred did reduce the size of the hematoma... we are still on the meds and will be for a couple more weeks. From what I understand, it takes 10-14 days to reduce the size and maybe a month to almost diminish the hematoma. 

Has anyone used pred for this? I hate using pred, but the surgery was quite a surgery (see pictures) and it's the same ear and if I don't have to put Niko thru that... I won't. His pred does is .15mg 1 time per day for 10 days, then 10 mg for 10 days and then 5mg for another 10 days. My vet said this is a very low dose for a dog his size... 110lbs. 




















These pic's were right after his surgery (4 years ago) and the pins were removed a few each week for 3 weeks. His ear came out great, but if I can avoid this and the cost because this is most likely at least a $600 surgery which I don't really. Although, if his ear starts to get worse or crinkle... we will end up doing the surgery. Credits cards to the rescue!! 

Thank you
Tanja


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you have to weigh the cost of the surgery against the side effects of prednisone, which may not be immediately apparent. I will do anything myself to avoid giving steroids - they suppress disease and push it deeper, which is why the symptoms often return once the drug is stopped. I know surgery is expensive - but if you end up having to do it anyway, I don't see the benefit of the weeks on a drug (even at the lower dose) which is known to have some nasty side effects.

JMHO, but I'm a big believer in holistic medicine as a first approach, and have had good results with it. Our old chap had allergies (and hematomas in his ears as a youngster, before we adopted him.) Raw diet and homeopathics kept them away.....

Hope your chap feels much better soon!

_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge 

______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree completely about the pred... don't like using it. I feel like it's worth a try for now. I've exhausted many options since finding out Niko has allergies and really haven't found anything that helped him. I'm still searching, but always afraid to add anything new to his diet. 

I raw fed for 4 years (dogs have their own freezers etc) and saw holistic and homeopathic vets - 3 total. One of the holistic vets cost me quite a small fortune. After 4 months I couldn't afford it anymore and was traveling to another state to see her. I liked her, but none of the supplements really helped Niko and her visits were from $300 - $500 per visit... the supplements were expensive and I always left with a bag full. I realize that 4 months isn't really enough time for holistic methods to work, but I had already spent $1,500 with no results and just didn't have the funds.










I saw another holistic/traditional vet who I loved... but she was also in another state and had no evening or weekend appts.... so I couldn't keep leaving work. She was more reasonable price wise and didn't put Niko on 5-10 different supplements.

It's hard because I do want the best for Niko, but nothing has really helped him too much. I may try seeing the holistic vet that I liked again... maybe she now has different appointment times.

Tanja


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Poor Niko









I hope he's feeling better soon.

You have probably read here about my Penny and our allergy struggle, but in case you hadn't I wanted to mention that using comfortis for fleas is what finally turned things around for her. And she didn't have fleas and I used advantix throughout our struggle. She's had such a turn around I must mention it as I wished someone had mentioned it to us to try.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just went to look up the thread on my Bella the Beagle...you posted on there you saw I opted for the pie crust type procedure, looks different than what they did to your guy. 

Can they do that to a GSD? Dealing with two different ears...Bealges for sure do not need to worry about their ears standing up. 

My concern with Bella's hematoma is the pain. She appeared in pain, that is why I did not want to try and shrink it. 

I know the surgery is a lot of money, my DH is JUST getting over that blow to our budget. 

I just HATE predisone!! You have done so much for his allergies, way more than I have tried with Bella. It is an on going battle. I am so sorry, I really feel for you. 

Hope maybe this new surgery is a possibility. That thing they put on 4 yrs ago look horrible.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I had an allergy dog and he had at least four ear hematomas over the years. Maybe it was the position of his hematoma or how quickly I had it looked at, but he only had the fluid sucked out and that was that. He never had surgery and never had his ear tacked. His ear stayed up and perfect. I did have to deal with the cause of the hematomas which was his allergies before he stopped getting them.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

My vet does something a bit different. I've used it on Oxana and Duchess. Oxana had it one time, Duchess twice (2nd time treatment didn't work). Anyway, she takes a syringe and drains the hematoma then injects cortisone in its place. Takes about 2 wks for body to absorb and the ear was ok on 2 diff. occasions.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Have you tried homeopathy? There are a few homeopathic remedies that may help you. Shoot me a pm if you are interested in more info.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Thank you Natalie... I just may try Comfortis next spring... Niko doesn't have fleas, but does have allergies to bugs... mosquitos etc. I hate putting Frontline on him and usually stretch it a couple of months. I have only pulled 1 tick off of him in his entire 7 years and of course he tested positive for Ehrlicia last spring... just my luck! 

Tanja


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Thanks Elaine... I just may try the draining if the pred doesn't help. This one is closer to the top of his ear and his ear is already flopped like a lab ear... don't know if it will come up again. Oh well....I'm glad the draining worked for you... all I have read online is that surgery is needed. 

Tanja


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Angela... that is interesting with the cortisone. I'll have to ask my vet if he would try it. My vet is very good and has always done right by pets. I think he knows how much I have spent on Niko and one of my cats... I have a $6,000 cat... LOL Intestinal blockage. Thank you for letting me know... I will ask him.

GS Mom... going to PM you. I did see a homeopathic vet too, but I had already spent so much money, that I decided to see the derm and spend a ton more money.... LOL I think I'm still at square one with the allergies. Oh well... I'm going to pm you. Thank you!!

Tanja


----------

